# Finger vs brake rotor



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

:madman: momentary lapse of judgement i guess, manage to catch finger between brake rotor and frame while it was rotating. 7 stitches and a broken bone. seeing hand surgeon in the am. pretty bummed as i was riding pretty good considering it is december. bah humbug!!

jen


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Ouch, that sounds brutal. If you have pics we'd all love to see them.
It reminds me, the other day I was riding with someone who was running disc brakes for the first time; After a long descent she reached down to touch the rotor out of curiosity toward how 'warm' it might be. "Ouch" she said.

Derailing story I know, 'momentary lack of judgement' reminded me of it. Heal up, that's rough!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

stumblemumble said:


> Ouch, that sounds brutal. If you have pics we'd all love to see them.
> It reminds me, the other day I was riding with someone who was running disc brakes for the first time; After a long descent she reached down to touch the rotor out of curiosity toward how 'warm' it might be. "Ouch" she said.
> 
> Derailing story I know, 'momentary lack of judgement' reminded me of it. Heal up, that's rough!


Funny because on one of my first ride on my FR bike (never had disc brake before either), I went a long descent on pavement, really steep and at the end, I was in fact also wondering how hot it was, but I know that I should touch the rotor with bare hand (not to contaminate). Let's just say that I wish my glove would have been a bit more thick on the finger's knuckle that day 

David


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

You are the reason Shimano puts those little orange warning stickers on brake rotors.










I hope you heal quickly and completely.


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

here's pic from ER

maybe

and more from my facebook acct

i'm a dumbass


----------



## fitnessallday (Dec 12, 2011)

Ouch, that looks disgusting no doubt. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

my xray from yesterday - two metal pins holding the fracture together. pure torture having the 5 or so sutures removed. looking to be out of work for 6 more weeks. doah!!!


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I was gonna bust you for doing something so..not smart. Then I looked at the pics and my heart grew 10 sizes. Or maybe it was just my breakfast coming up :-0


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Ouch!!!!!! I too have caught my finger between the rotor and the frame. Luckily the wheel was not moving to fast so no stitches, but it hurt sooooooooo bad I think I was screaming obscenities for about 20 mins.

Hope you can ride ASAP!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

stumblemumble said:


> It reminds me, the other day I was riding with someone who was running disc brakes for the first time; After a long descent she reached down to touch the rotor out of curiosity toward how 'warm' it might be. "Ouch" she said.


I have a buddy that crashed and tweaked his bars after a long DH run... He pinched the wheel between his legs to tweak his bars back and really burnt his leg on the rotor!
That was last year... He still has the outline of his rotor on his leg 

Jen... I hope everything heals up ok!
Not to bug you out... You'll have some fun when they pull those pins out! :eekster:


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea so here I am 6 weeks out from surgery. Bone has not healed well enough for pins to be removed. Go back to doctor in 2 weeks to see if more healing has occurred, if not then 4 weeks.... Either way have to go back to OR for their removal as they have sunk farther in. I can't believe how stupid I was. The weather here, while cold some days has been pretty much ok for riding. BAH!!!!!!!


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

ahhhh owch, had the same thing almost happen to me, fortunately I just lost the fingernail and it only hurt like a b*tch for a while.. Hope it improves more in the next two weeks and you can get out riding again!


----------



## adnoh1924 (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy crap


----------

